# Madone 3.1 wheel weight



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

How much do the wheels on my 3.1 weigh?

I am wondering how much weight I can save with a new set of wheels.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Trek doesn't publish that info but something over 2000g would be likely I'd say.


----------

